# Other collections



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone have other items they used to or still collect? :biggrin:

Before I got interested in watches I used to collect old cameras, I haven`t bought any since the early `90s but still have these...










Please excuse the crap photo. Btw, if there happen to be any old camera nuts on the forum can you identify any of these? :biggrin:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I have started a die cast collection of model cars scale 1:43 mainly. Just started but about 30 in.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have collected both of the above at various points, most of my die casts are gone but I still have a fair few cameras knocking about. Most of my time now is spent collecting stamps in my Passport so don't have time for anything else.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cars, I keep saying I only need 1. Then end up with 3.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Right I am trying to have a cull of my other collections as way to many things I v

collect

1960,s onwards die cast cars etc

lead toys figure etc

cococubs lead toys

vintage gum cards 1960,s etc

Porsche toy cars over 150 of them

anything old and interesting

so at the moment that what I collect


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> anything old and interesting


 Do you have a spare room for Mach :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone have other items they used to or still collect? :biggrin:
> 
> Before I got interested in watches I used to collect old cameras, I haven`t bought any since the early `90s but still have these...
> 
> ...


 Mach, do you collect Giles cartoon reprints?

Later,
William


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I had a collection of 1:64 and 1:18 scale diecast, mainly TV, movies and pop culture, but they took an insane amount of space to display. I considered putting them into storage but it seems silly having all that value tied up in something you can't even see.

Ditto with diamonds. Started out as an "investment" thing but I ended up hunting worldwide for unusual cuts and colours and it turned into rather an obsession - just for them to sit in a safe where I can't see the damn things, so they have almost all been sold now apart from a couple I have ideas for.

These are a bit of fun, Funko POP vinyl figures. Again just a Pop culture thing but they are cheap and cheerful and make a really cool display over my DVD corner.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ex Wives

:biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i still collect camera's. have quite a few Minox (had one apart for service) and repaired a few shutters (curton type). AND the list goes on. this habit is only cured by electric shock.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone have other items they used to or still collect? :biggrin:
> 
> Before I got interested in watches I used to collect old cameras, I haven`t bought any since the early `90s but still have these...
> 
> ...


 Second shelf down on the left (above the Russian Zorki's) you either have five Leica 111c's, worth £500+ each in good nick with lenses, or Russian Feds, which are worth much less, but can be nice - their quality control wasn't great.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My other thing is American WWII fighting knives, mainly M3's but open to all variations.
Very hard to find in this country, but also means they can be cheap because collectors don't bother with them.










My main piece is this Camillus, as this variation was only made for 2 months before it was discovered this weakened the blade.










Production run was name and date, then just name to speed up production, then after 2 months of production it was discovered the blades snapped, so the name was only added to the underside of the guard.










There was a little crossover where blades were named and guards named too, while they used up stock. 
So that is always worth checking 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M3_fighting_knife


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone have other items they used to or still collect? :biggrin:
> 
> Before I got interested in watches I used to collect old cameras, I haven`t bought any since the early `90s but still have these...
> 
> ...


 Cabinet on right, bottom shelf, second from left, Canon Powershot G3?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Boredom has seen me beach combing recently and building a collection of Victorian era internal screw bottle stoppers, video below.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Tin robots, haven't got many but have just enough to annoy the wife :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh I bottle dig as well so I have quite a large collection of Victorian bottles.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Stamps.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh dear!!

My things that I collect are-

Airguns

Knives

Lathes/machinery

Guitars

Coins (Not actively though)

Binocular/telescopes

Recently started collecting Ordnance too!! :wacko:

Oh, And Bonsai..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Do I see Zorkis, FEDs, Kievs, or Contaxs, Mirandas? Kodaks, Agfas, and I know what that TLR top shelf right is, but I casnt remember...

I have some of these, and a Rollei, a couple of Spotmatics, a Toyo 5x4, a Cambo and a Soho reflex.

A couple of Oscar Barnacks, a Reid. Topcon.

And some Yashica TLRs, and others.... Nagels, Ernemanns, etc

Yours is a fine collection, and a nice way to display them; wish I had the room.

Do I see a Robot there?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Mach, do you collect Giles cartoon reprints?
> 
> Later,
> William


 I do, well remembered, William :thumbsup:



Nobbythesheep said:


> Second shelf down on the left (above the Russian Zorki's) you either have five Leica 111c's, worth £500+ each in good nick with lenses, or Russian Feds, which are worth much less, but can be nice - their quality control wasn't great.


 They are a mix of Fed & Zorki Leica II copies.



Raptor said:


> Cabinet on right, bottom shelf, second from left, Canon Powershot G3?


 You are correct, it was my first digital camera, next to it is the zoom extender lens which fitted onto the standard one.



chris l said:


> Do I see Zorkis, FEDs, Kievs, or Contaxs, Mirandas? Kodaks, Agfas, and I know what that TLR top shelf right is, but I casnt remember...
> 
> I have some of these, and a Rollei, a couple of Spotmatics, a Toyo 5x4, a Cambo and a Soho reflex.
> 
> ...


 Nothing wrong with your eyesight Chris & the TLR is an Ensign Ful-Vue. Sounds like you have an excellent collection yourself, I really wanted to get a Reid but never got round to it :sadwalk:

Anyway, I`m in the process of sorting out some closeups of my collection which I hope to post tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I also have an Ensign Ful-Vue. Absolute rubbish, but quirky. Your Leica copies I like. Some of those lenses are as good as old Leica glass - some not. There's no way to tell unless you put a film though………..

Looking forward to the closeups.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Mach, do you collect Giles cartoon reprints?
> 
> Later,
> William





mach 0.0013137 said:


> I do, well remembered, William :thumbsup:


 I didn't remember it... eBay occasionally informs me of it. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I didn't remember it... eBay occasionally informs me of it. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 One of your informants no doubt...










:laugh:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nobbythesheep said:


> I also have an Ensign Ful-Vue. Absolute rubbish, but quirky. Your Leica copies I like. Some of those lenses are as good as old Leica glass - some not. There's no way to tell unless you put a film though………..
> 
> Looking forward to the closeups.


 I agree, I've had some cracking Russian glass, including a 45mm ?Arsenal? on a Kiev 60 which beat the pants off German equivalents. On the other hand I've never managed to get any contrast out of any early Elmars. The Industar on the Moscow Ikon copies is another underrated optic. And it's colour coated...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Neglected now but still there.......coins, old maps ( no more wall space) and lock knives, swiss army knives, and multi tools, half of which have been nicked by a grandson who isn't allowed to play with them.

Must be an Olympus Trip there Mach, maybe a Rolleiflex?


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Vinyl: Funk, soul, jazz but my main interest is film/TV soundtracks, I like to buy a record every week.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Shirts

:laugh: :laugh:



















At one count I had well over 200 various.

:wacko:


----------

